# Detonics



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I think I spelled that right. LOL! Can anyone tell me anything about this brand of 1911? I hadn't even heard of them until about two weeks ago and no one else seems to know much about them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, they are very good.

They were around a while and disappeared. They are back - not sure if it is the same people or if they just bought the rights to the name.

1 think that distinguished their 1911s but what I don't like - They chop out part of the rear of the slide, and move the rear sight up a bit. But, that takes out 1/2 an inch, or more, of your sight radius.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

All I remember about them is the early stainless ones had a bad galling problem. I dont know about the resurrected name or owners.
I too do not like the sights/slide OR the officer length grip on almost all their models.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

very good pistols.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I had one back in the late 70s, mine worked okay. It was the first of the subcompact 45s. The sight radius was a bit short, but for close range it worked okay. It had a six round mag, but would also work with a standard 1911 mag. I don't have any experience with the newer ones.


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

Here is the website
http://www.detonicsusa.com/combatmaster.html

The have some nice Test Videos and they explain about their pistols etc..

If you are looking for the original gunsmith that started with this company he is at Oly Arms - and does their .45's..

Rick Neimer was from the old Detonics (Head Pistol Smith) and any 1911 with the barrel overshooting the bushing is his design.


----------

